# bad to keep changing dog food brands?



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i want to try out some other brands for my puppy, and im wondering if that is bad for his stomach? so far i have tried science diet, and heard bad stuff about them, so right now i am with blue bluffalo. 

some brands i want to try are innova, chicken soup for the dog lovers soul, and taste of the wild. i want whats best for my puppy but i am on a budget. 

can i try each brand before i commit to 1? will that upset his stomache? thanks.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Your probably better finding a good large breed puppy formula, and sticking with it until he's 1 years old. Puppies have sensitive stomachs. I wouldn't want to change often. Chicken soup large breed puppy formula is a descent food and descent price. If you feed Taste of the wild, only use the sierra mountain formula, until he is 1 years old.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Your probably better finding a good large breed puppy formula, and sticking with it until he's 1 years old. Puppies have sensitive stomachs. I wouldn't want to change often. Chicken soup large breed puppy formula is a descent food and descent price. If you feed Taste of the wild, only use the sierra mountain formula, until he is 1 years old.


thanks. i will choose one of the four, but im leaning towards TOTW, and i can always change after he is 1 years old. thanks.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I know your looking for a budget food, but if you could afford TOTW, that would be a step up. It wont be too bad, because A 30 lb. bag should last you almost 2 months. Don't go by the feeding schedule on the bag. Maybe start out with 2.5 cups and than adjust according to how his body looks on it.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

TOTW gets my vote as well.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I would also be in favor of TOTW of those choices you mentioned. Since they have four varieties, it is easy to switch between all four. Two of the varieites, High Plains and Wetlands, have higher protien values than the Pacific Stream and lamb varieties, but we have found no difference in our dog when switching among the four. She loves all four flavors, and is doing great on them.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't feed TOTW to a large breed puppy; calcium & phosphorous levels are a bit too high.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The Sierra Mountain formula levels are: calcium: 1.6%, phosphorus: 1.0% Those should be fine for a LBP. It will also make it easier, to switch to a higher protein food, after he turns 1 year old:smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

> I would also be in favor of TOTW of those choices you mentioned. Since they have four varieties, it is easy to switch between all four. Two of the varieites, High Plains and Wetlands, have higher protien values than the Pacific Stream and lamb varieties, but we have found no difference in our dog when switching among the four. She loves all four flavors, and is doing great on them.


Same here:biggrin: I am going to add more in the rotation though, and see how it goes. I'm going to try acana, evo, instinct, canidae grain free salmon, earthborn-holistic-primitive-natural, natures logic. This way if one of the companies try to pull any crap, i'm not caught with my pants down ahahaha Sucks you got to always be paranoid and keep an eye on the corporates.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks yall! i emailed TOTW, asking which formula would be best for my puppy. they said any of the formula was fine. but i will stick with the sierra mountain formula as other formulas have too high levels. thanks!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

They told me the same thing. There not concerned about calcium and phosphorous levels for LBP


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> They told me the same thing. There not concerned about calcium and phosphorous levels for LBP


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

